# The Legend of North Shore Betty



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's someone who gets it. Talking about the difference in values she and her ex had, Betty says, "one time he said, 'you think life is just one big f*ing playground,' and I said, 'well, yeah!'"



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/must-watch-73-year-old-north-shore-betty-proves-youre-never-too-old-to-send.html


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Good stuff! She rides smooth.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

I am in love with Betty. What a badass!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)




----------



## Collapse (9 mo ago)

Pretty great…


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I dunno what it is about the Northwest that keeps people young. I've met so many folks out there that looked and acted 20 years younger than they were. She's awesome, thanks for sharing this vid. And NO E-BIKE!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow! I have a new hero!


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

Betty rules!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sweaty Betty! 💗


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

SteveF said:


> I dunno what it is about the Northwest that keeps people young. I've met so many folks out there that looked and acted 20 years younger than they were. She's awesome, thanks for sharing this vid. And NO E-BIKE!



They don't see the sun for ~half the year -- keeps them from drying out...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Amazing...she looks better than many people in their 50's.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Still shredding at 73! What an inspiration!


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

That was the most inspirational thing I have seen in a long time. Incredible!


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

SteveF said:


> I dunno what it is about the Northwest that keeps people young. I've met so many folks out there that looked and acted 20 years younger than they were. She's awesome, thanks for sharing this vid. And NO E-BIKE!


Good diet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

WOW Bad Ass for sure! great story!


----------



## CaptainA (Jan 2, 2020)

she is my hero!!!! thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Dang it! ....Alright, no more complaints... She is a charger for life....


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Really nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

sick.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

I turn 71 this fall and just got my first new Mt Bike in 25 years! And this one has Batteries!!! She inspires me to continue to ride...maybe even sneak in a eBike race....!!!

Three Cheers for Betty!!!!

Awesome video of Betty and her friends....Thanks so much for this post....gives me hope for the future!


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

Respect!


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome! Way to go Betty!

I shared the link to this one with my wife and daughters.


----------



## doxvada (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow,Betty. At 64, I debated dropping $$$$ for a new ride. I finally blew up my 2010 Fuel EX8 which only had a few remaining original parts. I only wish I could ride what Betty rides in BC. I hope I can keep going at 74 and beyond.


----------



## netaron (12 mo ago)

Definitely news worthy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PhilWynn (8 mo ago)

Francis Cebedo said:


> How long can we keep riding mountain bikes? That's a question many of us 'lifestyle' riders ponder as we hit our 40's, 50's, or beyond. For many of us, mountain biking goes well beyond 'a hobby' and we fear the loss of riding in our life means a loss of a key part of our lives. Luckily, we have several pioneers more advanced in age than us and they are lighting up the way and showing us the way into riding past our 'prime'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So inspiring!!


----------



## Bazzer69 (6 mo ago)

LoVe her, if she has a partner they are very lucky


----------



## Bazzer69 (6 mo ago)

Bazzer69 said:


> LoVe her, if she has a partner they are very lucky


Any idea of the helmet she was wearing in the video, it seems to be black!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

An inspiration.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

At 72, Betty is a better rider than I think I *ever* was!


----------

